# Ideas Please!!!



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

Basically I want to add to this tank. right now i have 2.66 Watts/gallon and a diy CO2. the plants are wisteria, bacopa carolina, and HM. I want to add some red plants (Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia' and Ludwigia glandulosa) and some kind of grass.

Please give me ideas. On either the layout of the rocks, the layout of the plants, or the type of plants.


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Though I'm not an expert in aquascaping, you may want to think about placing the plants by height with the taller ones on the back and the shorter ones towards the middle. YOu can leave the front for a ground cover of sorts.

Other things to think about are to blend finer leaves with broad leaves and to position the plants based on their color also. I would get the opinions of accomplished aquascapers. You may also want to look at AGA Contest page for some inspiration, motivation and ideas.

As for the stones, take them out and try out different combinations that pleases your eyes and go for it.

Good Luck.


----------



## Scouter (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks nice. The one thing that I notice is the symmetry of the cluster of rocks to the right. They are all seemingly pointing the same direction and their position looks a little unnatural. I do like the rocks to the left though, and the planting of tall plants in between the groupings. It looks like there's HM on the left side of the large stone, and in the picture it seems like it doesn't get a lot of light because of it. I'd consider moving it forward a little and letting the taller plant behind it take that space. But those are just my uneducated suggestions. It looks nice as it stands.

Scouter


----------



## ara35 (Oct 12, 2008)

i plan to remove the big rock and only have a couple small ones. 

i am also adding lilaeoposis, vallisneria contortion, echinodorus blehueri, echinodorus ozelot, alternanthera reineckii and ludwigia glandulosa. 

plan to put one sword in the back right and one in the back left, then next to them would be the red plants with wisteria in the middle and the bacopa carolina around the same area.

comments??


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

ara35 said:


> Basically I want to add to this tank. right now i have 2.66 Watts/gallon and a diy CO2. the plants are wisteria, bacopa carolina, and HM. I want to add some red plants (Alternanthera reineckii ''roseafolia' and Ludwigia glandulosa) and some kind of grass.


I don't think you have enough light for very red plants like reineckii. I have a tank similar to yours and the reineckii did not last in my tank. The bacopa carolina will get more red under the leaves if iron or Flourish comprehensive is added. Ludwigia arcuata would work if you added iron. The glandulosa will need more light than you have.

For ground cover Marsilea minuta would work. I saw hoppycalif growing it in low light.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Mmmmmh. Well IMO, you should keep the big rock on the left. I would add more sand to that side to make a hill effect. Then move the smaller one more to the right and angle it frontwards so that it stands out more. Then only keeping the stone furthest to the right and removing the remaining ones from the tank.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I think that it would look better if you limited the aquascape to just three stones. The ones in the center look good together, but the two in the front should be tilted towards the one in the back according to asian design principles, just don't lay one down as that symbolizes death or somesuch. Their placement is also ideal in the tank (2/3 across the tank). The only thing is that they are very tall and they need to have correspondingly tall plants behind and around them since they orientate the tank vertically. However, a nice foreground cover or maybe some moss or small plants between them will "lower" the orientation of the tank.


----------

